# Finalmouse ultralight pro overrated?



## Whitcomb (23. September 2018)

Werde mir demnächst was neues zulegen und hab mich mal etwas umgehört.

Wenn ich dem Internet glaube scheint die Finalmouse Ultralight Pro momentan der absolute Edge Lord unter den Mäusen zu sein.

- Geniales Kabel 
- Gute Verarbeitung
- Sehr guter Sensor 

Usw.

Da Glauben leider nie meine Stärke war, frage ich euch was dran ist und ob ihr sie eventuell schon testen konntet.

Selber testen konnte ich sie nicht da sie momentan überall "Out of Stock" ist und ich dann doch nicht bereit war bei der Bucht über 260€ dafür zu bezahlen.


----------



## MaW85 (23. September 2018)

Na für 260€ alleine muss das Teil Ultra geil sein, oder? 

Schon mal bei RAZER, Logitech oder Speedlink nachgesehen, da bekommst für´s Geld bestimmt mehr.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. September 2018)

Wenn sie nirgends lieferbar ist muss man halt warten, oder 'ne andere Maus nehmen. "Edge Lord" hin oder her 

Hier(ff) gibt's ein paar Eindrücke.


----------



## Whitcomb (23. September 2018)

@MaW den Kommentar hättest du dir sparen können. Inhaltslos + trägt nichts zum Topic bei.

@Caduzzz Es geht nicht ums warten, sondern ums Topic.
Danke für den Link.

Hoffe trotzdem das hier jemand von Erfahrungen aus erster Hand berichten kann.
Da ich bei Reviews in Foren,bei YT usw. recht skeptisch bin was die Seriosität anbelangt.


----------



## Caduzzz (23. September 2018)

Hi Whitecomb,

sollte nicht "blöd" etc. gemeint sein, aber wenn die seit Monaten nirgends bis kaum gelistet ist, heißt es einfach warten..
Überteuert irgendwo kaufen würde ich die auf keinen Fall!! Frag doch einfach mal bei finalmouse nach ob, wie und wann mit den nächsten zu rechnen ist?

Ich kann durchaus verstehen, dass man sich in die ein oder andere Hardware "verguckt", aber gerade bei Mäusen gäbe es genug Alternativen.

Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (23. September 2018)

Die letzte Finalmouse war ne umgelabelte billige Motospeed soweit ich weiß...würde dem Laden nicht trauen


----------



## Whitcomb (23. September 2018)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die letzte Finalmouse war ne umgelabelte billige Motospeed soweit ich weiß...würde dem Laden nicht trauen



Das stimmt nicht.
Nur das Mausgehäuse wurde von Motospeed übernommen, nicht aber die Technik.
Sensor. Platine etc. sind komplett verschieden.
The Manic Geek hatte dazu einen kompletten Tear Down gemacht und die Finalmouse mit der Motospeed verglichen.
Link: YouTube [ca. bei 8:10min]

@Caduzzz
Kein Problem.
Geht mir nur generell um das Thema warum sie momentan so overrated ist und gefühlt jeder von ihr schwärmt.


----------



## JackA (23. September 2018)

Ich traue den Finalmäusen auch keine Spur, was die für Mist bei den Vorgängern abgezogen haben incl. overpriced, ist nicht tragbar.
Der einzige Vorteil der Ultralight ist das geringe Gewicht, ist man darauf nicht angewiesen, gibt es hunderte Alternativen, die eine teils auch eine bessere Technik verbaut, min. gleiche Qualität haben und günstiger sind.


----------



## Lockeye (23. September 2018)

Die aktuellen Preise in der Bucht, allen voran die Phantom stehen in keinem Verhältnis zum Dargebotenen.

Ich hatte das Glück eine "günstige" Ultralight zu ergattern.
Aber auch hier sollte ein Paracord "Umbau" durchgeführt werden, das Kabel war der größte Kritikpunkt an der UL und damit der einzige Unterschied zur Phantom.



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ich traue den Finalmäusen auch keine Spur, was die für Mist bei den Vorgängern abgezogen haben incl. overpriced, ist nicht tragbar.
> Der einzige Vorteil der Ultralight ist das geringe Gewicht, ist man darauf nicht angewiesen, gibt es hunderte Alternativen, die eine teils auch eine bessere Technik verbaut, min. gleiche Qualität haben und günstiger sind.



Welche Alternativen? Ernsthaft, mir fallen bis auf die Neue Logitech Wireless und die kommende Ninox Astrum wenig ein.


----------



## JackA (23. September 2018)

Roccat, Logitech, Asus, Coolermaster und viele mehr... selbst ne TT Esports Ventus X wäre nennenswert, wenn man ein ähnliches Design will.


----------



## Lockeye (24. September 2018)

Das Primäre Kaufargument für die Ultralight ist namensgebend das Gewicht.

Die Ventus spielt mit 90 Gramm zwar nicht in der Schwergewichts-klasse, 20 Gramm Differenz bestehen aber nach wie vor. 
Und diese 20 Gramm machen einen Unterschied, vor allem im Lowsens Bereich.

Ich will die Maus sicher nicht in den Himmel loben. 
Das Kabel ist fürchterlich, die Füße schleifen trotz der richtigen Glide-Pads auf dem Mauspad, der DPI Schalter ist lausig und die Gehäuseteile haben keine gute Passform.

Aber es ist (höchstwahrscheinlich) die leichteste Maus (67-71gramm) mit einem der besten optischen Sensoren (3360) auf dem Markt.

Wer den Gewichtsvorteil oder Nachteil, je nach Vorlieben nicht braucht, ist aber mit zig anderen Mäusen besser bedient.


----------



## JackA (24. September 2018)

Und wieder liest du meine Beiträge nicht richtig...


> Der einzige Vorteil der Ultralight ist das geringe Gewicht, ist man darauf nicht angewiesen, gibt es hunderte Alternativen,



Ich bevorzuge z.B. ne Maus mit 150g (ohne Kabel) bei 800DPI und Ich habe vieles probiert über Jahre hinweg, es muss schwer sein.


----------



## Lockeye (24. September 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Und wieder liest du meine Beiträge nicht richtig...



Hier scheint jemand selbst ein Problem zu haben,
ich fragte welche Alternative zur Finalmouse besteht und es werden Ähnliche 20- 40 gramm, schwerere "Alternativen" genannt.




JackA$$ schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge z.B. ne Maus mit 150g (ohne Kabel) bei 800DPI und Ich habe vieles probiert über Jahre hinweg, es muss schwer sein.



Hierzu reicht ein Quote...



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Dem TE interessierts herzlich wenig was ihr zu Hause nutzt!


----------



## JackA (24. September 2018)

Reibe mal deine Ohren und spreche mir nach: "Wusa"
Was ist dein Problem?
1. Habe ich dem TE keine 150g Maus empfohlen, weder noch sagt er, dass er das geringe Gewicht der Ultralight zwingend braucht.
2. Warst du doch der, der mich gefragt hat, als ich sagte...


> _Der einzige Vorteil der Ultralight ist das geringe Gewicht, ist man darauf nicht angewiesen, gibt es hunderte Alternativen_


folgendes:


Lockeye schrieb:


> Welche Alternativen? Ernsthaft, mir fallen bis auf die Neue Logitech Wireless und die kommende Ninox Astrum wenig ein.


Das war eine direkte Frage auf meine Aussage, du hast es sogar zitiert und Ich habe dir die Alternativen, die eben schwerer sind, genannt. Bist du Schizophren oder hast du nur Alzheimer?
Mir eigentlich egal, gut dass es eine Blockliste gibt. Blamier dich weiter allein mit dir selbst oder deinem zweiten Ich.
PS: Kompetenz hast du keine, das hat sich jetzt eindeutig raus gestellt.


----------



## Lockeye (24. September 2018)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> Reibe mal deine Ohren und spreche mir nach: "Wusa"
> Das war eine direkte Frage auf meine Aussage, du hast es sogar zitiert und Ich habe dir die Alternativen, die eben schwerer sind, genannt. Bist du Schizophren oder hast du nur Alzheimer?
> Mir eigentlich egal, gut dass es eine Blockliste gibt. Blamier dich weiter allein mit dir selbst oder deinem zweiten Ich.
> PS: Kompetenz hast du keine, das hat sich jetzt eindeutig raus gestellt.



Jap, das könnte man schon als "fies" bezeichnen, 

ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache dass du zum eigentlichen Threadthema nichts beigetragen hast, mea culpa.


----------



## Whitcomb (24. September 2018)

@Lockeye

Ist das Kabel wirklich so schlecht ? Hatte das genaue Gegenteil gehört, von wegen es sei so ultra leicht und flexibel.

@Offtopic

Das zum Thema was den "TE" interessiert.
Siehe Bild.


----------



## Lockeye (24. September 2018)

Das Kabel der Phantom soll sehr gut sein, ähnlich wie ein Paracord.

Das Kabel der Ultralight Pro dagegen ist viel zu starr bzw. unnachgiebig, kann aber mit etwas Mühe getauscht werden.


----------



## JackA (24. September 2018)

Whitcomb schrieb:


> Das zum Thema was den "TE" interessiert.
> Siehe Bild.


Ich habe dir deine Frage doch beantwortet. Haben sich anscheinend zwei gefunden, viel Spaß euch noch.


----------



## barmitzwa (2. Oktober 2018)

sind die Teile eigentlich nur aktuell ausverkauft oder war das nur eine Kleinserie? 

Prinzipiell stell ich mir das Gewicht ja schon interessant vor


----------



## Redbull0329 (2. Oktober 2018)

Das Teil sieht 1:1 aus wie meine Razer Deathadder 2013


----------



## Lockeye (3. Oktober 2018)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> sind die Teile eigentlich nur aktuell ausverkauft oder war das nur eine Kleinserie?
> 
> Prinzipiell stell ich mir das Gewicht ja schon interessant vor


Der Hersteller bekommt es halt nicht gebacken genug von seinen Produkten herzustellen.

Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass es nur eine Bestellseite für die komplette Region "EU" gibt. 
Wenn doch mal wieder ein paar "reinflattern" sind diese meist nach wenigen Stunden vergriffen.


----------

